# 91 Sentra seat swap with 97 Sentra



## rickyl12 (Jul 20, 2006)

I found a set of SE-R seats on sale. I've been wanting SE-r seats in my normal 97 Nissan Sentra. I just wanted something that hugs, but stock. I was just wondering would it be a perfect fit if I wanted to put those old seats into the newer car. Anyone have any experiences?


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

No direct experience,but I think you also need the seat rails at least...


----------



## rickyl12 (Jul 20, 2006)

joeli16 said:


> No direct experience,but I think you also need the seat rails at least...


yup that sounds like a must


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

you have to swap the rails


----------



## john_85 (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought it would be better if you buy seats that will fit your 97 Nissan Sentra, try to check auto parts store they offer Nissan Sentra parts.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Just get some B13 SE-R seats. So you dont have to swap rails. Just bolt in. I did when i had my XE

Front and rear SE-R seats


----------



## rickyl12 (Jul 20, 2006)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Just get some B13 SE-R seats. So you dont have to swap rails. Just bolt in. I did when i had my XE
> 
> Front and rear SE-R seats


Nice. Speaking of which, would the B15 SE-R seats fit into the B14 also? Those seats look pretty nice to have.


----------

